# anarcha mamas?



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

anyone out there?
<3 hildare


----------



## princesstutu (Jul 17, 2007)

Of course!

A few of us "came out" on the radical feminists tribe thread, but looks like that thread is dead for now.

Peace


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i have LOTS of parenting questions. (FTM, me)... oh well, nice-ta-meetcha!


----------



## Sarahstw (Jun 18, 2006)

oi!


----------



## earthie_mama (Mar 27, 2006)

Me tew!


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Wait, do you mean no period or anaarchist?


----------



## kkhan (Jan 14, 2009)

yes! my partner and i are both anarchists and now we have a baby. and yikes how i long for a relationship with another anarcha mama!!! we are in nova/dc and it is the loneliness...


----------



## SuburbanHippie (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

I'm also interested in parenting resources. there was a thread in Activism that is inactive now I think.


----------



## Lizafava (Nov 28, 2004)

Yep. In theory anyway. Parenting has slowed us down activism-wise, thats for sure. I know others have a different experience.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

how is everyone?


----------



## sublimemommy (Mar 15, 2006)

Anarchy is for lovers...


----------



## sphinx (Mar 13, 2003)

Europe here. I never get the chance to even lurk on mothering anymore, no time. But I am finally getting back into some minor activism and community experience after a million child-centered, self- and world-forgetting years. I just ran my first workshop last weekend at an anarchafeminist conference, on supporting children's individual gender expression. I was surprised at how many young, childless people showed up and participated! As for parenting resources... I have to go back to Alfie Kohn all the time.


----------



## MujerMamaMismo (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceane* 
I'm also interested in parenting resources. there was a thread in Activism that is inactive now I think.

Not quite an anarchist - i sit somewhere on the autonomous socialist continuum so don't really fit in this thread though no doubt we'd be hard up to find many ideological parenting differences.

Anyway, thought you may be interested in *My Mother Wears Combat Boots* by Jessica Mills and also *Becoming the Parent You Want to Be* by Laura Davis and Janis Keyser.

Would love it if there was a more active group of radical parents online - here or elsewhere.


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

on fitting in: I am not a mother yet and also not sure how exactly I identify on the political spectrum, still this sounds like a good place for me. thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## Mayrigah (Oct 26, 2009)

Definitely a libertarian socialist aka anarchist anti-capitalist here!


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

I'm here too!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i just now took another look at the thread... how are you guys this summer?
i just read radical homesteading and







thought it was the best thing i've read in a while.
anyone have new babies?


----------



## jump mama jump! (Jun 12, 2010)

yes and yes! new baby is almost 4 mo and i'm a vegan punk rock anarcho-feminist (I think if I were to mention my former band and zine here it would violate the user agreement? I know the thread isn't about punk parenting, but I think they relate as I'm mostly into political punk). def looking for resources on these things as they relate to parenting. There is definitely not enough out there. super glad this tribe is starting.

i have the jessica mills book, will have to get the others mentioned above.


----------



## makinganescape (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi y'all...

A few months ago I tried to start a circle a group on another website and I got laughed at and told I was wrong about everything...lol... Now everytime I post there no one will talk to me or sell to me... oh well. I have the Jessica Mills book. I wasn't a huge fan, but I'm sure its good for parents who are a bit clueless on how to mix their life with parenting. We have a really great infoshop here in NOLA that we hang out at usually once a week or so, they are great, and really cool with the kids. Its called the Ironrail if anyone is going to be here at any point. As for the family, we're thinking about moving to Thailand in January. I just can't wait to get away... Oil oil everywhere right now, and we can't seem to escape it even for a second.


----------



## yara1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm apolitical, but it sure seems like a least one of all evil








p.s. - pagan...


----------



## jump mama jump! (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.infoshop.org/page/AnarchistFAQSectionJ6

Have you all seen this? What do you think about it? I read it a while ago, but there was some stuff in there I wasn't too cool with - like about the crying.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

makinganescape, iron rail is awesome!

jumpmama, i had to re-read it, too, but (aside from rolling my eyes about some of the sexual stuff) i kind of thought it was anti-cio.. "Lowen has traced specific neuroses, particularly depression, to this practice."

i think before that bit, it speaks about children making lots of noise and being free to do it but i think and hope they meant the happy screams and shrieks like when the little ones are finding their voices and isn't talking about letting them cry.. but again, my whole take on why we don't cio is that cries are an attempt to communicate. it's not too anarchist to ignore someone when they communicate, kwim?

something from the faq that made me giggle: "Anarchists do not advocate a lack of common sense." (i just think it's funny that that is in there..)

the question of how to raise moral children when they don't have any punishment to fear made me think of the new york times moral life of babies..
when i read it, i was so excited, i felt like it 'proved' something, that babies too young to have been schooled, disciplined, religion-ized, etc. still instinctively knew - in a mutual aid kind of way- the difference between harmful actions and helpful ones. what'chall think about it?

i'm rambling, aren't i.. sorry.


----------



## jump mama jump! (Jun 12, 2010)

I should probably reread it. I think I took it as being a little pro cio since we often have trouble distinguishing my dd's vocalizations intentions. She VERY rarely actually cries, but gets really vocal about things, so I feel like just letting her vocalize for its own sake is on par with ignoring cries since she's usually trying to tell us something important.


----------



## J. Jones (Jan 28, 2007)

count me in - deep south, usa

*makinganescape* - i read my first copy of Spiritual Midwifery at the iron rail info shop - sad to hear oil got into lake ponchartrian, y'all take care down there.

*jump, mama, jump,* thanks for the link - will read when screen time allows.

has anyone else read 'punished by rewards' and 'unconditional parenting' by alfie kohn? i think his writing explores a lot of relevant ideas about authority and autonomy.

look forward to hearing more...


----------



## lemonapple (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jump mama jump!* 
http://www.infoshop.org/page/AnarchistFAQSectionJ6

Have you all seen this? What do you think about it? I read it a while ago, but there was some stuff in there I wasn't too cool with - like about the crying.

I haven't read this yet, but I just wanted a thanks for the link! Looks interesting. I'm reading a collection of Emma Goldman's speeches to my lo right now. He seems to fall right to sleep when I read it, but I'm finding it very enjoyable.

DP is anarchist, and over the past three years, he's just about convinced me, so this looks like the tribe for me.


----------



## HeliMom (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## makinganescape (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks J. Jones... We are trying to make things work right now. DP is a server at a seafood rest. NO ONE is eating gulf seafood right now. He made $7.00 yesterday in 6 hours. We are kinda starting to freak out.

I have a pipe dream about organizing a radical nonreligious homeschool conference down here. There are too too too many christian and conservative conferences, and I feel left out. Do you think that is doable? Do any of you homeschool?


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

As I was searching for another tribe, I ran across this. I wanted to bump it a little and also post these two links:

First, this is the blog of my friend Tomas, creator of the radical parenting zine Rad Dad. If you ever get the chance to see him on one of his tours and reading his work, its worth going. He is awesome.

http://raddadzine.blogspot.com/

Also, this is the link with a blurb about the zine compilation book The Future Generation, by China Martens. Its a great collection that was written by a young radical mother. It takes you through all of her adventures in parenting throughout 17 years of her daughters life. Its a great read.

http://grrrlzines.net/interviews/thefuturegeneration.htm


----------



## lemonapple (Aug 19, 2008)

Loved The Future Generation! Nice compilation.

I'd like to link to The Anarchist Mother. A friend of mine just started it up!


----------



## habitat (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey everybody,

Amazing thread! I live in a house with 9 other anarchists. I am an infant nanny now. I am planning to TTC as a Single Mama in January 2012 or earlier, depending on money. I'm polyamorous, but plan on being the sole "parent" to my child in a huge family of rad folks! So glad you all are here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jump mama jump!*
> 
> I should probably reread it. I think I took it as being a little pro cio since we often have trouble distinguishing my dd's vocalizations intentions. She VERY rarely actually cries, but gets really vocal about things, so I feel like just letting her vocalize for its own sake is on par with ignoring cries since she's usually trying to tell us something important.


Quote:


> Of course sex is not the only expression of life-energy that parents try to stifle in children. There are also, for example, the child's natural vocal expressions (shouting, screaming, bellowing, crying, etc.) and natural body motility. As Reich notes,
> 
> _"Small children go through a phase of development characterised by vigorous activity of the voice musculature. The joy the infant derives from loud noises (crying, shrieking, and forming a variety of sounds) is regarded by many parents as pathological aggressiveness. The children are accordingly admonished not to scream, to be 'still,' etc. The impulses of the voice apparatus are inhibited, its musculature becomes chronically contracted, and the child becomes quiet, 'well-brought-up,' and withdrawn. The effect of such mistreatment is soon manifested in eating disturbances, general apathy, pallor of the face, etc. Speech disturbances and retardation of speech development are presumably caused in this manner. In the adult we see the effects of such mistreatment in the form of spasms of the throat. The automatic constrictions of the glottis and the deep throat musculature, with subsequent inhibition of the aggressive impulses of the head and neck, seems to be particularly characteristic."_ [*Op. Cit.*, p. 128]


As a nanny, I think that maybe I could easily interpret the above quote as being meant for children who are a little older, as opposed to infants. The text seemed pretty adamant that loving and immediate responses to a child's needs were paramount in creating a free child.

Quote:


> A new-born child has only one way of expressing its needs: through crying. Crying has many nuances and can convey much more than the level of distress of the child. If a mother is unable to establish contact at the most basic emotional (_"bioenergetic,"_ according to Reich) level, she will be unable to understand intuitively what needs the child is expressing through its crying. Any unmet needs will in turn be felt by the child as a deprivation, to which it will respond with a wide array of negative emotions and deleterious physiological processes and emotional tension. If continued for long, such tensions can become chronic and thus the beginning of _"armouring"_ and adaptation to a "cruel" reality.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm a bit confused from reading this thread. I always thought anarchy meant someone who doesn't believe in government telling them what to do, but this thread looks like that definition includes agnostics, atheists, and several other things. I, personally, think we'd be better off if we lived in small groups, without a government entity telling us how to live and breathe, but I believe very strongly in God and in that person being a very loving and personal being. So, I don't know if I belong here or not.

hildare, Radical Homesteading (the title) sounds intriguing. What does it entail? Do you have a link to share?


----------



## habitat (Jan 17, 2009)

*A Random Phrase*, there are religious Anarchists. I know some self-identified Christian Anarchists, though they have very radical, progressive perspectives on the faith. I personally am agnostic. I find religious literature enthralling and I believe that Jesus (if he is a factual person) would probably have identified as an anarchist, had the term been available to him. At the very least, he was anti-capitalist. Supposedly, he washed the feet of women. He honored his mother. He engaged in platonic friendships with sex workers. He died because the king wanted power, and Jesus's message of community and love were too strong for the powers that be. I love that story. It has a LOT of flaws, but I think it's beautiful at it's core, and I know it's not the only story of it's kind throughout history. Just check out this Woodie Guthrie song. Neat.

The irony is how little the "love your neighbor" ideal is practiced with wholehearted conviction within the church. I believe strongly and passionately that the institution of religion has created immense oppression and suffering. It tends strongly to be steeped in hierarchy, patriarchy, classism, racism, etc. Not Anarchist. Religious leaders are often adorned with flashy outfits and king-like status. Not Anarchist. I am not at all opposed to personal faith, assuming that it does not result in an emotionally an socially unhealthy and deeply ingrained numbness and acceptance to patriarchy and oppression, which I believe it usually does, at least often in abrahamic institutionalized religions (Judaism, Christianity, Islam). The words "anarchia" and "anarchos" mean "without ruler". I know many people think of God as being a coercive authoritarian "father" figure, which is in no way Anarchist. At least not considering the historical roots of the anarchy movement as a very radical force for liberty through autonomy.

Some people, who would like to identify as both religious and anarchist, might try to make a discrepancy between a state ruler and an omnipotent ruler, God. So they make authoritarian allowances in their interpretations of what God is where they wouldn't in their interpretations of how the state should work.

Anarchy has a history in many faiths but most recently and powerfully with those who aren't religious. It has strong roots in a "No Gods, No Masters" ideal. It puts a lot of faith in the inherent goodness of the individual, and their innate tendencies toward autonomy and productive collaboration in community. It asserts that where there is a master, there is sickness and there is violence. Where there is true autonomy, there is liberty.

Anarchy is radical and has the deepest of trust in humanity to rule themselves in a way that honors collaboration and . That doesn't necessarily conflict with the notion of god, though it often does, especially within our society.

Community and autonomy and love. Anarchy.

<3 (A) <3


----------



## A_Random_Phrase (Mar 27, 2008)

Habitat, thank you for the answer. My personal view of God is a being who gives us a tremendous amount of freedom to choose, including whether or not to choose to do what he says. I do belong to an organized religion, though. I do get what you're saying about the leaders of religions. Even if they don't want to be viewed as someone whose every word must be obeyed, people often put them on a pedestal.

I think you are spot on about Jesus. Most certainly, he was very radical to the people of his time.

I think I may lurk here from time to time. Thank you again for your clear answer to my question.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase (Mar 27, 2008)

Something ironic: since last posting here, I came across several anarchy blogs written by members of the church I belong to. You learn something new every day. And what they said made sense to me, so I have been seriously thinking about some of the details of how I really think. I think most people have a tendency to cover up what they really think/feel because of how they perceive those in authority over them. (I hope that made sense.) I guess I am more one of you than I thought.


----------



## jump mama jump! (Jun 12, 2010)

I haven't checked this thread in a while. Thanks to people who posted new links. They look interesting. I've been meaning to pick up a copy of the future generation, and have heard of Rad Dad, but never actually read it.

To me anarchism is more than just the advocacy of the absence of government, but the whole absence of hierarchy. I feel like oppression would still be present in other forms as long as there is any one or group with power over others.

That said, I have a lot of problems with religion, but certainly respect everyone's right to believe what they want.


----------



## princesstutu (Jul 17, 2007)

Yay for more anarcha mamas!


----------



## enjoythesilence (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm, I just stumbled upon this thread, and am checking out the links some of you posted. Very interesting! Can anyone recommend some really basic info on anarchism for someone who doens't know much? Thanks.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

sub sub subbing...


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

enjoythesilence, check out the anarchist faq on infoshop.org

and, i love love love emma goldman. most of her books are really good. i like red emma speaks.

also a berkman wrote the abc's of anarchism, which is very straightforward....


----------



## enjoythesilence (Jan 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildare*
> 
> enjoythesilence, check out the anarchist faq on infoshop.org
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## arieltron (Jan 27, 2011)

loved checking out this thread, It's good to know there are others like me and my LO's papa.


----------



## Laur318 (Nov 25, 2008)

very cool thread!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

ok, anarchamamas & dadas... i am reading unconditional parenting and i am LOVING it. it seems pretty much a good fit for what we believe. anyone else read it? your thoughts? <3


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

hildare,
I havent read it but Ill check it out. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## A_Random_Phrase (Mar 27, 2008)

This thread is still here? Wow.

LLA (long live anarchy)


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

There is also an Anarchist Mamas Social Group for anyone who is interested: http://www.mothering.com/community/groups/show/4/anarchist-mamas


----------



## A_Random_Phrase (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool. I'll go check it out.


----------

